# 29 gallon sorority



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Ok since I am moving my stock from my 29 gallon to my 40 gallon breeder once I get it. Sooooo I was planning something interesting. I was wondering how many female bettas would be appropriate for a tank this large. The only other fish would be 6 cories.. Maybe 7


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

I have 4 betta splendins females in 29 gallon. 5 yoyo loaches, 2 dojos. I am waiting for a pure white female to make the fifth. I like odd numbers. Threes, fives, nines. Don't know why. 

Loaches and bettas get along well. But caviat, the loaches were much bigger than the bettas when they were put in. I have three "typical" betta females, two red, one teal, and then a very long finned cambodian female with orange, brown and blue fins who flares and chases a lot and acts very macho. She is the prettiest, but a pain in the rear. My old black red tailed girl is the most steady and leader of the pack. 

I betting your corries will get along fine. 

When putting group dwelling bettas together, dither fish are reccomended. The corries mind their own business while the loaches are in your face and getting in the way. This does defuse potential fights. 

I don't know about beta splendins, persay, but the fish most suggested for a community tank with wild bettas, are loaches, danios and plecos. all need to be large enough to avoid being a sudden meal. When I get my macrostomas, I want a peaceful fish like a farawella and maybe a few siamese algea eaters.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Pretty sound advice right there. I would suggest that you have odd numbers of ladies in there, no less than five. Dunno why but usually that seems to work well. I also had success with head and tail light and glo light tetras with my males before. They are flashy enough to catch your eye but not so much to be hounded by the bettas. * note, Glo light tetras,NOT Glo fish* 

Kalyke, When you get macrostomas, be aware sometimes they will try eating your other fish. I lost a female from her trying to swallow an otocinculus. 


She lost her life to that oto. I couldnt remove him. She choked.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

That is sad. Even sadder considering it is an endangered fish.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

If it is endangered then why is it in the pet trade?


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

big b said:


> If it is endangered then why is it in the pet trade?


Many fish are being killed off by deforestation and urban expansion and pollution in countries where saving small fish populations is not top of the list. Often the only way endangered animals are saved is due to collectors and the pet trade. I have a cat now, a Turkish Angora. It was nearly extinct in its home country, but the Ankara Zoo began to breed them because there were no local populations. Many dogs, cats, birds and fish are endangered or extinct in their native lands, and only exist in the pet trade among interested collectors and breeders. The Peekanese dog was reconstructed from a handful of dogs that survived a massacare of their breed. The chihuahua was collected in the 1890s and was nearly extinct in Mexico until it was bred with other dogs. The Inca Orchid is nearly extinct in Peru. Nearly all Hanoverian horses were killed during WW2 except a small group who were evacuated by collectors. Some fish who are fairly typical in the pet trade are rare, nearly extinct, or extinct. The pristella tetra, the axolatle, the african dwarf frog...many more. The world is not as it seems. What we think is common is often rare. Its strange.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh that explains why. Wait the pristella tetra is endangered in the wild? I have 6 of them... 1 albino and 5 normal ones.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

big b said:


> Oh that explains why. Wait the pristella tetra is endangered in the wild? I have 6 of them... 1 albino and 5 normal ones.


Their rivers are. It is not listed as threatened by ICUN, but pollution in the Amazon basin has threatened populations Of all fish.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Borneo is rapidly becoming a place for oil palm plantations. In the past year I have seen photos of many many acres being torn down, some illegally. This is threatening several fish and plants as well as other animals. Its a very sad situation. There are two localities for macrostoma, Sarawak and Brunei. The Brunei macs are illegal to catch. 

Extent of deforestation in Borneo 1950-2005, and projection towards 2020 | GRID-Arendal - Maps & Graphics library

Also I want to point out that most people who aquire macrostoma, are part of the Species Conservation Program, where it is their goal to breed the fish and release some back into the wild.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

The licorice gourami is also endangered.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Mind blown.


----------

